# LACOSTE SAN ISIDRO: La fortaleza de la marca



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La fortaleza de la marca

Diseño integral Boutique Lacoste. Limpiar y liberar ambientes interiores y lograr una fachada de impacto que regule la visión al interior fueron algunas de las claves del proyecto









*REFLEJADA. De noche se intensifica el efecto duplicador del espejo de agua y la vitrina. (Fotos: Juan Francisco Melgar) *

Las arquitectas Ofelia Luna y Bárbara Blume decidieron rescatar la simpleza de formas de la casa que se convertiría en la primera tienda Lacoste del Perú. 

El protagonismo de las prendas es algo que la marca francesa viene explotando desde hace un tiempo en el diseño interior de sus espacios de venta. Las escalas cromáticas logradas con el ordenamiento de sus famosos polos con cuello no solo son una constante alrededor del mundo, sino que también logran una atmósfera lúdica, ligera y única. Así, la propuesta de las arquitectas no solo debía ser atractiva y contemporánea, sino que debía también armonizar con la identidad de esta tienda mundialmente conocida. 









*ILUMINACIÓN. La ausencia de colores del mobiliario se realza con los tonos pasteles de la luz. *

La minimización de elementos accesorios fue una de las estrategias principales en la remodelación que dio a luz a la boutique Lacoste más grande de Latinoamérica. 

La diferenciación e independización de los espacios fue otra estrategia clave. El patio --sinónimo de aire libre y naturaleza (ideas tan representativas de la marca-- está a la vista tanto desde la zona de exhibición de las prendas como de las oficinas. La escalera permitió una zona de doble altura que liberó la segmentación de las dos plantas que componen el volumen principal del área. 









*ACENTOS. Los distintos colores de las prendas resaltan sobre el mobiliario blanco. *

La fachada debía ser efectiva y, a la vez, sintetizar y ser consecuente con los interiores. Así, se trabajó una composición de apertura y encierro que logra una novedad en cuanto a la vitrina: esta se ubica al ras del suelo (-0,30 m de la calle) y es multiplicada por un espejo de agua que se ubica frente a la misma. La iluminación logra resaltar la volumetría simple de elementos y texturas definidas. 

*Identikit*

*Nombre.* Bárbara Blume y Ofelia Luna Loret de Mola.
*Estudios.* URP y Unifé, respectivamente. Contacto. 9944-1856. *Experiencia.* Arquitectura e interiores.

Rafaela Maggiolo de Almenara


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

oe, ese piso se parece al de mi garage!.
mi garage es porcellanato negro. y la moraleja de la historia es, no compres porcellanato negro para el garage si no puedes estarlo limpiando cada 2 horas.
mi baño tb es negro. otro mal negocio ahi tambien.

por cierto, alguien sabe como sacar manchas de grasa de porcellanato?
a mi me gusta cambiarle el aceite a mis carros yo mismo, y pm!, se me cayeron unas gotitas la ultima vez y no me di cuenta sino hasta 3 dias despues, y quedo una mancha q hasta ahora no sale....


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

La tienda luce linda. Me gusta como la ropa esta puesta e iluminada para atraer al ojo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

palexisls said:


> oe, ese piso se parece al de mi garage!.
> mi garage es porcellanato negro. y la moraleja de la historia es, no compres porcellanato negro para el garage si no puedes estarlo limpiando cada 2 horas.
> mi baño tb es negro. otro mal negocio ahi tambien.
> 
> ...


Este...no, no sé como sacar manchas de aceite...

Bueno, sigamos con el tema principal, el diseño de la tienda Lacoste.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El domingo fuí para el Costco y adivinen... encontré polos lacoste "made in Perú" a un precio de 8,000 yenes ($70) era el polo más caro entre todas las marcas que más o menos ocsilaban los $30. Cuál es el valor de uno simple en el Perú?


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

JT 69 said:


> El domingo fuí para el Costco y adivinen... encontré polos lacoste "made in Perú" a un precio de 8,000 yenes ($70) era el polo más caro entre todas las marcas que más o menos ocsilaban los $30. Cuál es el valor de uno simple en el Perú?


casi lo mismo.

debe ser q el flete en combi ha subido...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> *Este...no, no sé como sacar manchas de aceite...*
> 
> Bueno, sigamos con el tema principal, el diseño de la tienda Lacoste.


Loco!!!

HIELO!!!! el blanco es el mejor color para lo moderno, ya que tiene personalidad, le da prioridad a las prendas sin dejar de ser vanguardista, elegante.

El uso libre de los colores al muy estilo zeng (lilas, turquesas, verdes aguas) los espejos de agua que el Feng Shui a dejado como huella indeleble de lo actual.

Solo pasar por la tienda harà que la gente se detenga, tal como ver a Marilyn Monroe, ya que la atracciòn està implìcita en el estilo, en los tonos, la calidad de acercamiento al público.

Puxa, eso me falta, diseñar una tienda como esas.... alucinante.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> El uso libre de los colores al muy estilo zeng (lilas, turquesas, verdes aguas) los espejos de agua que el Feng Shui a dejado como huella indeleble de lo actual.


Ahora entiendo por qué se ve tan ...mmm...cómo decirlo? un lugar cómodo y tranquilo. Me gusta cómo se ve.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

lacosteeee


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Loco!!!
> 
> HIELO!!!! el blanco es el mejor color para lo moderno, ya que tiene personalidad, le da prioridad a las prendas sin dejar de ser vanguardista, elegante.
> 
> ...


Tengo entendido que Gucci quiere regresar al Perú...mándales una propuesta pues!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Tengo entendido que Gucci quiere regresar al Perú...mándales una propuesta pues!


No me has dicho nada!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Francisco_81 (Jul 11, 2006)

*QUE GRACIOSO!*



J Block said:


> Tengo entendido que Gucci quiere regresar al Perú...mándales una propuesta pues!


JA JA JA JA

OJALA TAMBIEN VUELVA SEARS Y TODAS LAS OTRAS


----------



## Danopep (Jan 12, 2007)

*Datos Arquitectas de Interiores Boutique Lacoste Lima-Peru*

*Identikit*

*Nombre.* Bárbara Blume y Ofelia Luna Loret de Mola.
*Estudios.* URP y Unifé, respectivamente. Contacto. 9944-1856. *Experiencia.* Arquitectura e interiores.

Rafaela Maggiolo de Almenara[/QUOTE]

Una pregunta:
Ellas se encargaron del Diseño de la Boutique?
Tambien ellas se encargaron de la Fabricacion del Mobiliario
Quien se encargo de Todo el proyecto? - Arquitectura-Mobiliario-Iluminacion-Oficina Administrativa ETC.

Saludos


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hace un tiempito pase por ahi y la tienda ta buenisima :banana: mucho design :|


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

no entiendo porque ponen LACOSTE San Isidro, si queda en miraflores,en las boletas sale miraflores ademas san isidro es apartir del cruce de angamos con tudela y varela, igual la san antonio pone san isidro pero esta en miraflores, así como el cineplanet y friday's mucha gente piensa que es san isidro también; bueno no creo que pase como en magdalena que hay una disputa por la zona de salaverry


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

manuel_rs said:


> no entiendo porque ponen LACOSTE San Isidro, si queda en miraflores,en las boletas sale miraflores ademas san isidro es apartir del cruce de angamos con tudela y varela, igual la san antonio pone san isidro pero esta en miraflores, así como el cineplanet y friday's mucha gente piensa que es san isidro también; bueno no creo que pase como en magdalena que hay una disputa por la zona de salaverry


Es prácticamente el límite. Es más, en la esquina de San Antonio el nombre de la calle tiene el escudo de San Isidro. Friday's, Bembos, Mc Donald's y el complejo Cineplanet están en Miraflores, inclusive el bar Palos de Moguer. Wong, Starbucks y Bohemia tambien están en Miraflores. Lo único del Ovalo Gutierrez que forma parte de San Isidro es la Iglesia María Reina y el Chili's.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

J Block said:


> Es prácticamente el límite. Es más, en la esquina de San Antonio el nombre de la calle tiene el escudo de San Isidro. Friday's, Bembos, Mc Donald's y el complejo Cineplanet están en Miraflores, inclusive el bar Palos de Moguer. Wong, Starbucks y Bohemia tambien están en Miraflores. Lo único del Ovalo Gutierrez que forma parte de San Isidro es la Iglesia María Reina y el Chili's.


lamento informarte que donde dice tudela y varela en esa esquina sale el escudo de miraflores asi como en los semaforos donde tambien dice municipalidad de miraflores, lo del ovalo es un poco mas comprensible pues la anglo americana ya es san isidro... sin embargo vale aclarar las cosas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

manuel_rs said:


> lamento informarte que donde dice tudela y varela en esa esquina sale el escudo de miraflores asi como en los semaforos donde tambien dice municipalidad de miraflores, lo del ovalo es un poco mas comprensible pues la anglo americana ya es san isidro... sin embargo vale aclarar las cosas


No lo lamentes, nadie ha muerto.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

plop


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

*Error*



J Block said:


> La fortaleza de la marca
> 
> Diseño integral Boutique Lacoste. Limpiar y liberar ambientes interiores y lograr una fachada de impacto que regule la visión al interior fueron algunas de las claves del proyecto
> 
> ...


La primera tienda Lacoste en Lima es la del jockey plaza.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

JT 69 said:


> El domingo fuí para el Costco y adivinen... encontré polos lacoste "made in Perú" a un precio de 8,000 yenes ($70) era el polo más caro entre todas las marcas que más o menos ocsilaban los $30. Cuál es el valor de uno simple en el Perú?


Hola JT 69, veo que vives en japon. Hace poco estuve ahi y tuve la oportunidad de ir a un Costco y me gusto porque encuentras todo al por mayor y variado, desde Ipods hasta detergentes, al final me comi una pizza de las que hacen ahi 

Exactamente no se cuanto costara un polo lacoste aqui, pero supongo que el precio estara por ahi nomas. Para navidad me compre un polo nautica simple (sin cuello) que me costo 130 soles y adivinen... es Made in Peru!


----------

